
Show HN: Convert any CLI program to a Web service - dongyx
https://github.com/dongyx/c2w
======
user_agent
Interesting.

@dongyx Problems I've stumbled upon: 1) the website dongyuxuan.me has a bad
SSL cert. 2) The sub-site
[https://dongyuxuan.me/posts/c2w.html](https://dongyuxuan.me/posts/c2w.html)
where GitHub points to doesn't work.

~~~
dongyx
Thank you. I will fix them while I have time. The link can be visited with
plain HTTP .

